# Dieses Forum NERVT!



## Death_Magnetic (8. Oktober 2008)

Warum?

weil ständig und andauernd ohne unterlass egal zu welchem Thema oder zu welchem Game nur rumgejammert wird...!

Wenn einer ne Frage zu Taktiken, Gamedesign, Inhalt, oder sonst was hat steht spätestens in der fünften Antwort :  bei WOW / WAR ist das alles viel besser oder eh alles nur geklaut, und die andern sind eh alle doof, und die Schlacht um den dümmsten Antwortthread ist eröffnet!

DAS HILFT NIEMANDEN!!!

haltet doch mal eure Fre..en und beantwortet einfach die Fragen derjenigen die wirklich mal was wissen wollen!

und euren MIMIMIMIMI *heul doch* *whine* Scheiss könnt ihr für euch behalten....!!!

Danke


----------



## b1ubb (8. Oktober 2008)

hahahahahah 

bann inc !


----------



## Healguard (8. Oktober 2008)

> MIMIMIMIMI *heul doch* *whine*


Die Antwort steckt ja schon in der Frage?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Smuffen (8. Oktober 2008)

welche frage?


----------



## Natsumee (8. Oktober 2008)

schoob

viel spass thread eh gleich zu


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Oktober 2008)

wenn es dich nervt dann geh.
und du jammerst über das jammern. 
auch nicht besser, oder?


----------



## Healguard (8. Oktober 2008)

Smuffen schrieb:


> welche frage?


Ich gehe einfach mal davon aus, dass ein Threadersteller in einem Thread eine Frage stellt.


----------



## Telbion (8. Oktober 2008)

Darf ich auch mal Flamen ^^ Hab ich bisher immer drauf verzichtet.

Meine Wahrsagerkugel sagt: Schade für den TE.


Grüße
Telb


----------



## Niko78 (8. Oktober 2008)

Death_Magnetic schrieb:


> Warum?
> 
> weil ständig und andauernd ohne unterlass egal zu welchem Thema oder zu welchem Game nur rumgejammert wird...!
> 
> ...



LOL ... gerade mal 2 posts hier und dann selbst rumnerven: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn dich das nervt dann bleib doch ganz einfach weg. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cooko (8. Oktober 2008)

naja..das gfeflame nervt echt manchmal.....aber wenn dus so schlimm findest , niemand zwint dich , in diesem forum zu agieren
-.-


----------



## !!!-Freya-!!! (8. Oktober 2008)

Recht hat er ja... wer war wieder der erste IDIOT der postet ?

Richtig... der selbe wie immer ...


----------



## Traklar (8. Oktober 2008)

Wer zwingt dich denn die ganzen Threads zu lesen, wenn es dich aufregt dann kannst du ja auch einfach nicht auf die Threads klicken!
Sowas gehört nunmal zu einen Forum. Jeder hat eine andere Meinung und gibt die auch anders rüber!


----------



## wýrm.. (8. Oktober 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> hahahahahah
> 
> bann inc !




wegen Oo?


----------



## Mikolomeus (8. Oktober 2008)

cu


----------



## Lokibu (8. Oktober 2008)

schnell noch reinposten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.S. das ist das Allgemeine. Hier gibt es nichts vernünftiges.


----------



## Johnnsen (8. Oktober 2008)

Leider dasselbe im Blizzard Forum, und generell überall. Niemand ist zufrieden, alle nur am rumjaulen.


----------



## Smuffen (8. Oktober 2008)

so selbstironisch dieser thread auch sein mag, steckt doch ein gewisser grad an wahrheit da drin, was nicht nur durch den te bestätigt wird sondern auch durch die posts der anderen.


----------



## bluewhiteangel (8. Oktober 2008)

/flame on 
*popcorn hol*


----------



## Pcasso (8. Oktober 2008)

"ich steh in einer horde von heulenden kinder die mich so nerven mit dem geflenne das ich damit sie aufhören mitheule"

paradox......


----------



## riggedi (8. Oktober 2008)

!!!-Freya-!! schrieb:


> Recht hat er ja... wer war wieder der erste IDIOT der postet ?
> 
> Richtig... der selbe wie immer ...


Langsam wird´s echt langweilig, Freya

Riggedi


----------



## Death_Magnetic (8. Oktober 2008)

Plakner schrieb:


> lol




Was LOL? 

das Blubb als erster antwortet war abzusehn! Danke!

ich meine nur denkt ma drüber nach, manchmal intressiert mich ja auch was von den Themen die so erstellt werden nur wenn dann ab post nummer 5 das "bei WAR ist es viel besser" oder "WoW ist eh geiler" gespamme losgeht, hab ich wenig lust weiterzulesen weil sowieso keiner mehr auf das eigentliche Thema eingeht.

Das forum soll doch in gewisser Weise auch als Anlaufstelle für Leute dienen die an bestimmten Punkten nicht weiter kommen, sinnentleerte Antwortthreads stören massiv, bannen und ähnliches hilft ja auch nichts weil in 10 sekunden ein neuer Acoount erstellt ist... 

Also haltet auch einfach mit sinnlosem gequatsche zurück, und bezieht euch auf die Fragen der TEs dann wirds für alle einfacher...


----------



## Death_Magnetic (8. Oktober 2008)

toll nun haste 585 beiträge mach noch 15 LOLs dann kommste auf deine 600 heute... Gratzi


----------



## Huntermoon (8. Oktober 2008)

in b 4 close 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MoneyGhost (8. Oktober 2008)

So gaaanz unrecht hat der TE ja nicht...wenn man ein Thema eröffnet, wird man angemault á la: SUFU, GOOGLE,NOOB, oder "gabs schon so oft"...wenn man keins eröffnet wird gemault: Hier im Forum geht doch nix, nur scheiss Threads.

Unter den ersten 5 Posts findet man in der Regel: 1x First, 1-2x Flame und 1x eine einsilbrige Antwort wie lol,jo,yeah,usw.


Von "Hilfe bekommen" oder eine Diskussion führen, kann hier im Buffed Forum nicht die Rede sein. Zumindest nicht in den 2 Jahren, in denen ich hier als Nicht - Mitglied anonym mitgelesen habe. Vielleicht war das ja vorher anderes.

@TE: Am Besten wäre es, die hirnlosen Postes einfach zu überlesen und mit guten Beispiel voran zu gehen...nicht meckern, sondern helfen...wäre viel sinnvoller!


----------



## McLucas79 (8. Oktober 2008)

Naja er hat ja auch Recht. Mann kann ja nicht mal schreiben ohne das einen gleiche eine Horde 14 Jähriger (zumindest verhalten Sie sich so) an den Hals springt.

Da gibt&#8217;s die:

1.	Rechtschreibklugscheißer
2.	Die ich weiß alles besser und du hast keinen Plan Typen
3.	Die ich bin einfach Geil und muss mich profilieren Typen

etc. 

Die sind alle ganz Klug auf die Welt gekommen und haben die Weißheit mit Löffeln gefressen. Nur jemand helfen, das können Sie nicht.  

Ich kann mir schon vorstellen das sich einige gar nicht mehr trauen was zu fragen. Das ist schade, leider.

Nur das du das hier schreibst wird leider nichts ändern. Weil oben genannte einfach resistent gegen Denkanstöße sind. Weil Schuld haben ja immer die anderen und die werden geflamed.

Und gleich wird´s auch wieder losgehen. Der Post wird auf Rechtschreibfehler untersucht etc. 

Betroffene Hunde bellen halt.


----------



## Balrokai (8. Oktober 2008)

So dann auch noch meinen Senf dazu.  Fasst Euch alle an die eigene Nase, jeder hat genügend Dreck vor der eigenen Tür und seid bitte so tolerant wie Ihr es von anderen erwartet, aber das zu verstehen fehlt sicherlich einigen der Weitblick.
Geht doch mal vernünftig miteinander um oder ist Euch Eure Zeit so wertlos um hier unqualifizierte Kommentare abgeben zu müssen? Egal wie Alt oder Jung Ihr seid, jeder sollte hier und anderswo mit Respekt und Anerkennung behandelt werden, dann fühlen sich viele auch nicht genervt und es kommen mal wieder gute Threads zustande.
Oder wird hier die Qualität eines TE anhand der bereits verfassten Beiträge festgemacht?
Scheint mir so und das entnimmt man ja auch dem ein oder anderen Post hier.
Nun wenns  so ist, auch gut, bin nicht hier um den Oberlehrer zu geben, hat bei den meisten geistigen Ergüssen eh keinen Nutzen und ändern werden sich die wenigsten.
Falls sich doch der ein oder andere meinen Thread bis jetzt reingezogen hat und drüber nachdenkt und vielleicht in Zukunft was sinnvolles mit seiner Zeit anstellt als hier geistigen Müll abzuladen, ist das ja ein Anfang.
Geht ein bischen menschlicher miteinander um und denkt nicht Ihr seid die Größten und Besten, diesen Gedanken haben schon andere gesponnen die auch eines besseren belehrt worden sind.

So nun bleibt schön locker und verkrampft Euch nicht gleich gibt doch Schlimmeres auf der Welt.

In diesem Sinne weiterhin viel Freude oder Frust hier im Forum.


----------



## Lurock (8. Oktober 2008)

Boah, was soll man dazu noch Konstruktives antworten?
Andauernd diese Jammerlappen mit ihren dämlichen
Threads über das böse Forum, die bösen User und
die bösen Moderatoren... Ey, heult doch!


----------



## danksager (8. Oktober 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Boah, was soll man dazu noch Konstruktives antworten?
> Andauernd diese Jammerlappen mit ihren dämlichen
> Threads über das böse Forum, die bösen User und
> die bösen Moderatoren... Ey, heult doch!



über so nieten wie du redet er aber leute die mit so nem müll über 8k post zusammen spammen aber wenn man dann mal genau schaut sind 7,5k blos blödes offtopic du bist genau so schlimm wie dieser bubbi1 immer als erstes im treat stehen wollen und doch nichts innteresantes zu sagen 

ich schliese mich dem te starter an in seiner meinung das doch einfach mal ein paar leute dir fresse halten sollten sind ja eh immer die selber spammer die die stimmung kaputt machen und nur weil sie ein paar k an posts haben glauben sie wären unbannbar was sie wohl auch sind wennman mal überlegt was sich hier so der eine oder andere alteingesssesene hier erlauben 

danksager


----------



## Lillyan (8. Oktober 2008)

Schade, ich wollte euch wirklich mal eine Plattform bieten um vernünftig über dieses Thema zu sprechen. Da es aber wieder mal nicht funktionert ohne dass man einander beleidigt muss ich wohl schließen.

btw: "Boah, ihr scheiß Flamer"... was ist an dem Satz falsch? :>


----------

